# SS / Fixed choice



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Hello everyone. I live in a very small town and we only have one LBS inside an hour and a half radius. They only carry Fuji and SE bikes, and the two single speeds I am considering are not in stock. They said they can surely order the one I want, and I now turn to the folks here for advice. 

The two I am interested in are the 2012 Fuji Classic Track ($459) and the 2012 SE Lager ($499). Being very new to ss / fixed gear bikes, which of the two would you go with and why? I am planning on riding single speed, not fixed - and both bikes come with brakes and freewheels.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just checked with websites for both

Some comments

1. Fuji has drop bars vs SE has flat bars...Personal preference....which do you prefer?
2. Fuji has 25c Kenda tires vs 28c tires on the SE-- 28c will be more comfortable
3. Gearing Fuji has 46 x 15 vs SE 46 x 17 on the SE SE has easier gearing and better suited to street riding IMHO...
4. The Fuji is one pound lighter than the SE 22 vs 23

I prefer the looks of the SE but that's a personal opinion.......


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and comments, Dave.

I actually prefer bull horn style bars so that will be changed regardless  I was really hoping that one of these had brake cable bosses instead of the clips, but sadly neither of them do. I live in a hilly area so the 46x17 of the SE would be a bit easier, but then the extra weight would kind of be a wash, eh?! LOL.

When it comes down to the frame and fork, the fork of the Fuji is hi-ten while the fork of the SE is chromoly - so the SE wins there for me. However, I am not familiar with the frame of the Fuji. The SE reads it is chromoly so I _assume_ it is 4130. The Fuji is some Elios 2 custom butted, which I have no idea on... you? Are they just putting a fancier name to 4130? Do you feel the frames are equal?

Thanks!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

go with Fuji - you'll want to change the cog to what suits you anyway.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Well... in the end I went with neither. I just ordered a Schwinn Madison that I found on sale online. I feel bad about not supporting my local bike shop, but the sale was a very hard to resist sale (I saved a couple hundred $$). I will continue giving them business of accessories and repairs and such. Thanks all.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

bonefamily said:


> I just ordered a Schwinn Madison that I found on sale online. I feel bad about not supporting my local bike shop, but the sale was a very hard to resist sale (I saved a couple hundred $$).


I've always liked the looks of the Madisons, and I've heard of a few people picking them up recently at that great Nashbar sale price: <a href="http://bit.ly/schwinn-madison">
Schwinn Madison Single Speed On Sale</a>

Be sure to post some pics when you get it!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

good choice!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bonefamily said:


> Well... in the end I went with neither. I just ordered a Schwinn Madison that I found on sale online. I feel bad about not supporting my local bike shop, but the sale was a very hard to resist sale (I saved a couple hundred $$). I will continue giving them business of accessories and repairs and such. Thanks all.


great choice...one ot the classier looking fixed/SS bikes sold today


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The Madison came in and I took it for the first spin today. Unfortunately I had to get the purple/white color scheme as that is all they had in my size - Large (I would have rather got the red, but that's ok). The bike feels very solid under me, but the wheels feel like they may not last too long. Alot of pops and pings coming from both the front and rear wheels. Is this from loose spokes? Do they just need to be tensioned properly? Thanks.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's OK - Just become a TCU fan!


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

David Loving said:


> That's OK - Just become a TCU fan!


Thanks for the inspiration  but have you seen the Madison purple and white yet?:

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_540608_-1___202339

(the link defaults to the red finish - just click on the purple and white one below the image to see it) I think it wouldn't look as bad if it didn't have that yellow...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bonefamily said:


> Thanks everyone. The Madison came in and I took it for the first spin today. Unfortunately I had to get the purple/white color scheme as that is all they had in my size - Large (I would have rather got the red, but that's ok). The bike feels very solid under me, but the wheels feel like they may not last too long. Alot of pops and pings coming from both the front and rear wheels. Is this from loose spokes? Do they just need to be tensioned properly? Thanks.


Pops and pings are normal for the first ride...The spokes are settling....If they still pop and ping, it's a tension issue....


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

^^ Thanks, Dave.


----------

